# My New Chevy Silverado Z71 Rocky Ridge Conversion



## Huntfish53

What a truck!!!! I drove it off the lot like this! 6" Fabtech lift, 20" wheels, 35" tires, Magnaflow exhaust, chrome door handles.... I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## BowShooter

very slick truck


----------



## ninetyatews6

not bad for what???????????????????? 48k


----------



## Huntfish53

ninetyatews6 said:


> not bad for what???????????????????? 48k



All I'll say is it was barely in the $30k's..... It actually is a 2007 that they couldn't sell.......


----------



## ninetyatews6

ohh  ok  cool.. i went to the local fair last year and they had 2 on display that was on up in price.. I couldnt believe it.. WOW. What they had on the window sticker was outrageous.  30k is more like it. 48-52k for a pickup  is apart of the reason they are needing money now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!  I'm lovin it.


----------



## BoneHunter77

What kind of gas mileage do you get with a beast like that?


----------



## Full Pull

Nice looking Rig.


----------



## Huntfish53

*gas mileage*



nationm said:


> What kind of gas mileage do you get with a beast like that?



I've been getting 13-14 MPG every tank.....


----------



## cook

*here you go*


----------



## Jim Thompson

fine rides!


----------



## Huntfish53

Good looking truck! Is that a diesel???


----------



## JoshM

I'm pretty positive it is.

Sharp trucks guys.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Nice rides!  My only thing with getting tires that big is having to buy new ones!


----------



## bassfishga

Reminds me of this place in Griffin that always has a few from $33K to $50K. In case these pictures give you the fever for one, it does me. Good looking trucks.
http://preowned.croniccars.com/Preowned-Inventory.aspx?InventoryId=26553536
http://cronicchevroletcadillac.com/New-Inventory.aspx?InventoryId=26448693
http://cronicchevroletcadillac.com/New-Inventory.aspx?InventoryId=26448694


----------



## BBQBOSS

bassfishga said:


> Reminds me of this place in Griffin that always has a few from $33K to $50K. In case these pictures give you the fever for one.
> http://preowned.croniccars.com/Preowned-Inventory.aspx?InventoryId=26553536
> http://cronicchevroletcadillac.com/New-Inventory.aspx?InventoryId=26448693



I bought my first truck there and my pops bought several cars and trucks from cronic over the years.  Born and raised there.


----------



## mdgmc84

I bought a truck at cronic back in 04, they had some like that at the lot, but my budget couldn't afford it.


----------

